# Car went into the shop today, more problems to be fixed, ugg! Code P0597



## Campuscop2003 (Mar 5, 2011)

Over the past week my check engine light came on. Code P0597. Apparently it has to do with the electronic thermostat. Mechanic said they are getting rid of the whole plastic unit and putting on a new upgraded one thats metal and has a built in thermostat heater. So for once at least the replacement parts are better then the OEM. Anyone else have that issue? The Mechanic said the thermostat was sticking open and not getting to temperature. 

I have been losing Antifreeze and the smell has been insane. They put the dye in and the only place it was leaking was the overfill tanks cap. There going to replace that.

And last but not least, the A/C condenser was replaced and I will have A/C once again, woohooo!

Just thought I would share.


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

At least the thermostat was stuck open and not closed. I'd be curious to know if the 2012 models got the metal thermostat from the factory.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Same code i have, the fans go wild when its on seems to keep the engine cooler im bot losing any coolant or the smell, its a thermostat that is letting plenty of water through. On our race cars we never ran them. 

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Campuscop2003 (Mar 5, 2011)

Update - Got the car back, only the thermostat housing itself is now metal the rest of the peice is still plastic. Bummer!


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Theg made this same mistake on the daewoo lanos. A hot day and merging on the parkway blew out the plastic one blew out. The replacement was a metal one fdom the aveo

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## damian03 (Jan 14, 2014)

Same problem here. cruze LS 1.8 2012 fan running all the time , lost almost all coolant day after code came up. ordered new thermostat , hope that will fix the problem. does anybody have a diagram with the location of the thermostat, i think i know where it is (next to coolant reservoir on the right side of the engine). its like some kind of secret i cant find any info about that anywhere online.
Thanks


----------



## play2win (Aug 21, 2014)

*t-stat location*



damian03 said:


> Same problem here. cruze LS 1.8 2012 fan running all the time , lost almost all coolant day after code came up. ordered new thermostat , hope that will fix the problem. does anybody have a diagram with the location of the thermostat, i think i know where it is (next to coolant reservoir on the right side of the engine). its like some kind of secret i cant find any info about that anywhere online.
> Thanks



Did you ever find the location of the thermostat? Need to do same thing on my car, thanks


----------



## Cruze_OE (Jan 26, 2012)

Does anyone know if this repair is covered under the emission warranty? I have a 2011 1.8L m6 with about 60k miles. The first time I took it to the dealer they charged me a diagnostic fee and gave the car back with a no trouble found conclusion. A few months later it has come back and I would rather not pay $80 to find no trouble. 
If it is covered by the emission warranty, does anyone have a labor code or service bulletin number? 
Thanks


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Cruze_OE said:


> Does anyone know if this repair is covered under the emission warranty? I have a 2011 1.8L m6 with about 60k miles. The first time I took it to the dealer they charged me a diagnostic fee and gave the car back with a no trouble found conclusion. A few months later it has come back and I would rather not pay $80 to find no trouble.
> If it is covered by the emission warranty, does anyone have a labor code or service bulletin number?
> Thanks


If you're referring the thermostat, its covered under the power train warranty.


----------



## Corkkylee (Feb 27, 2017)

play2win said:


> *t-stat location*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its on the left side for me... im in australia surely its the same? It looks like one on both sides but its the one on the water pump, the other is just water housing.. nothing in it.


----------

